# RIP my sweet little girl Abby



## hrlw817

On December 10th, I had to put down my sweet little girl cat Abby. Here is our story. She came to live with me in October of 2003, she was about 5 months old then. I got her from a friend of a friend who was moving and didn't want to take her, and was offered the chance to take in this sweet girl. I instantly fell in love with her little gray face, and decided to take her and give her a loving home. I had another cat at that time, Leo. It took some time but they became best buds. Through the years, Abby was the one who always loved to greet me at the door, even though she was a cat, she enjoyed when I came home. She would wait for me to change out of my work uniform and wait until I sat and she would jump into my lap for evenings of chin rubs, ear massages and head pats. We carried this on for many years and had many games. She loved the sound of pawing at plastic bags and she would dive into them. She also loved to chase ping pong or bouncy balls across the basement and kitchen floor. She also loved to chase Leo around, taking turns of who would chase who.

She was always a bit shy when people would come over, she would always hide then appear when everyone left. Until I started dating a woman that would become my wife. Abby never hid from her, she always would hear her voice and fly out of wherever she was. Abby also loved to rumage through her purse trying to take out keys. I got engaged in 2008, and my future wife moved in with me because she moved from out of state, her and Abby really became close. I got married in 2010 and in 2011, we moved from a house and into an apartment. Abby was very freaked out over the move, and my wife sat with her for hours and hours talking to her and calming her. My wife had special times with Abby like Abby would hold my wife's finger and pull it to her, she also had the ability to rub Abby's whiskers which I was never able to do. They had a very close bond.

In July of 2013, Abby wasn't herself, she was hiding, and even worse, she wasn't eating. We waited a little to long to take her to the vet and she was diagnosed with Hepatic Steatosis. She was very jaundiced and needed a feeding tube. She was very, very sick, but the vet said this can be reversed with lots of feedings. There were times we would just look at her and we thought a few times she was gone. She didn't even know we were there, and that was very rough on us. After about 3 weeks of intense feedings, she bounced back. She came flying at us one evening like nothing ever happened. We took her back to the vet and she made a 100 percent recovery. 

On December 8, she starting hiding and not eating again. We instantly took her to an emergency vet and they did bloodwork and took blood to run a thyroid test. She was checked over, everything for the most part was ok, her left kidney was a tad out of shape, she had no fever and she received fluids under her skin because she was dehydrated. She was able to go home with us that night. The next morning, I called my regular vet and set up an appointment to take her in. They did another exam and gave her an antibiotic shot and more fluids under her skin. Now, Abby was always a fairly small cat at her heaviest, she weighed around 7 pounds. She was down to 4.5 pounds when the vet weighed her. Abby was staring to lose some of her mass in the past few months, but still ate good. The vet started talking about cancer and hyper thyroid issues, and needed a ultrasound to rule out cancer. 
We took Abby to a specialist and they ran another few tests and found out she had a chemical imbalance and a UTI. She tested positive for Hyper thyroid and needed to put on medicine. Her ultrasound was clear, they didn't find anything unusual. I mentioned putting in another feeding tube, and the vet said they needed to get her chemical imbalance fixed first before anything. They wanted to keep her for a few days and give her fluids, and see where she was at. Even with everything going on, the vet gave her a 50/50 shot of making a full recovery. There was no guarantee that she would fully be herself. She may go through this again next year, or the year after. With her being 12 years old, I just didn't want to put her through all of this. Plus, what if she gets worse, and even sicker? She went through alot with that last feeding tube. So with everything she would endure, the poking and prodding she would need in the next few days, to being forced to take medicine, possibly another feeding tube, and add the cost of everything and only have a 50/50 shot of this working? I really hated to do it, but I made the very hard decision to have her put down. I felt horrible thinking I was letting Abby down. I still think I should have brought her home and given her another chance, but I also think if she got worse, I don't want to have to drive her to her death sentence. The day at the vet office was a very emotional roller coaster and I couldn't live through that again. So, we had the vet put her to sleep in front of us. I wanted Abby's last vision to be of my wife and I. I held her, in those final moments as she purred I was saying how much I loved her, how sorry I was, and then she closed her eyes forever. She was gone. We stayed with her for a few minutes after, but it was just too painful. My sweet little girl was gone. We decided to have her cremated. We even picked out a urn and it's going to be engraved. 

That was a very terrible day for both my wife and I. She took it really, really hard, and even 5 days later, she still cries herself to sleep. I cried, but it really hit me the next day. Rest in peace my sweet little girl. I will forever miss you Abby, AKA, Ooobs, Ooobies, and Boo Bear. You will forever be loved and forever be in our hearts until we see you again someday. I hope you are letting my mom and grandma take care of you while you are running free at the Bridge.

RIP Abby
2003-2015


----------



## Jenny bf

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Your post shows how much she meant to you. Knowing when and letting them go is always a hard decision but one that you as a guardian do as a final token of your love.
Run free at the bridge Abby and sending you and your wife my condolences and hugs


----------



## jking

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your wife are in my thoughts and prayers. 
RIP sweet Abby


----------



## eldercat

Lovely post, lovely obit. Well done though, no point in more days of misery for her. But it is *so* hard. So very hard for those of us left behind.


----------



## DebS

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know the pain of losing pets all too well and making that final decision is so very difficult. It is something we must do to end the suffering of our beloved companions, but we pay the price in terms of our sadness. May Abby rest in peace and may you find happy memories.


----------



## maggie23

I am so so sorry for your loss. RIP Abby. we are all thinking of you and your parents who miss you terribly. someday you will all be reunited and all the sadness will be replaced with happiness once again.


----------



## Marcia

View attachment 99290


----------



## hrlw817

Thank you all for your kind words. This is still very difficult for me and my wife to deal with. I have lost cats and dogs in my life, but never had one be with me for 12 years. Abby was there for me during happy times, like when I got married, and there for the bad times, like when my mom died. She had her own personality as well. She cooed like a pigeon, would let you carry her with her front paws hanging off your shoulder, would talk back to you anytime you would say anything to her, and she would want to try about any food you had. She loved: pineapple pieces, yogurt, string cheese, shredded cheese, spinach, broccoli, cup o ramen noodles, cake icing, and she would actually lick peppermint candy canes. 

I realized that I didn't post a picture of her in my OP, so here is my Abby. This was taken around 2011.







[/url]DSC00026 by hrlw817, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hrlw,
Abby was a Beautiful Girl, and she had a Forever Home with you.
Now she is Running Free at the Bridge...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## meggie

What a pretty girl. I'm sure she knew how much she was loved. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## burt

Read your post, im sorry....I believe in death we will see our loved ones again and be reunited once again..

I know I better see my boy......He took half my heart with him and I want it back


----------



## DebS

What a beautiful baby she was! She was fortunate to have been yours.


----------



## Marcia

It is heartbreaking I know. I lost our dear Sam years ago and he was a silver - almost white, Persian. I've had many cats but I really bonded with Sam. For months after losing him whenever I would see our throw blanket piled on the floor or couch I would think it was him. I cried and cried. My husband grieved for a long time over our Missy and Zipper and he bawled like a baby when Billy died. There were others and we miss them all.

Think of your sadness as a celebration of her life. You are shedding tears for her that otherwise might not be shed. There are cats in shelters that get euthanized for whatever reason (almost always no fault of their own) and no one sheds a tear for them. Your Abby was loved, cared for and she loved you. That is the most anyone can do. 

So go ahead and cry - you deserve it and realize that it will be a while before the sadness passes. Broken hearts are like broken arms - they take awhile to heal so be gentle with yourselves. Blessings and hugs to you.


----------



## hrlw817

Thanks everyone for the kind words. It helps alot having the support of the fourm. It's been 9 days now, and it still is rough. Yesterday, we got a card from the vet who euthanized her and within that card was two small squares with Abby's footprints on them. Both my wife and I cried when we saw them. We will cry again when we get the urn with her ashes inside.


----------



## catloverami

Sorry for your recent loss. Yes, it's a real wrench when you have to have one euthanized to avoid further suffering, there's the tendency to think it was too soon, or that the cat could have a miraculous recovery. In Abby's situation, I think you timed it right, than see her suffer. No love is ever forgotten, and Abby will be waiting for you.


----------



## spirite

I am so sorry for the loss of Abby. She was a beautiful cat, with a beautiful disposition to match. 

I lost Margaux, who'd been with me for 13 years, just over a year ago now. It does slowly get easier. But you are right, the finality of receiving her ashes will be extremely difficult. I had Margaux cremated as well, and the day I picked up her ashes, all of the very raw sense of loss came back. I kept it together as I picked them up but then sat in the car and cried. 

Sendings hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## hrlw817

catloverami said:


> Sorry for your recent loss.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## hrlw817

spirite said:


> Sendings hugs to you and your wife.


Thank you. We picked up Abby's ashes the day before Christmas Eve. We did the same thing, we were ok at the vet office, then out in the car, we both cried. I even cried when we put her urn on the mantle.


----------



## hrlw817

I want to thank everyone again for all of your kind words. It's still been tough, some days are better than others. Christmas was very hard for us without her. I really missed her diving into the wrapping paper while we were wrapping gifts and shredding the paper. Or when she would get a piece of Scotch tape stuck on her paw and she would try to shake it off. I am really still missing my little girl.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I am truly sorry for your loss. Your Abby was a beautiful girl and I know she felt loved when she was here with you. Her spirit will always be around to remind you of your connection and love. Watch for her rainbows telling you she is okay.


----------



## Adelea

Of all the stories on this forum, this is the one that (i dont mind admitting) made me cry.

My new kitten who I have only had a few weeks is named Abigail - and just thinking about what losing her would mean to me after this short time, I can only imagine what you are feeling.

You have my most heartfelt and deepest sympathies for your loss.


----------



## hrlw817

Mochas Mommy said:


> I am truly sorry for your loss.


Thank you. I will for sure keep an eye out for those rainbows. I would love to know if she's ok. I do believe she is though, the night we had her put down I was outside on my deck and just happen to look in the neighbors yard and I saw these two glowing eyes that were reflecting from the porch light. They glowed but never blinked for about 45 seconds, then the eyes closed and I didn't hear anything walk away, and the neighbors yard was full of leaves. I do really think that was Abby letting me know she is ok and she made it over the Bridge.


----------



## hrlw817

Adelea said:


> You have my most heartfelt and deepest sympathies for your loss.


Thank you. I still cry once in a while when everything is settled down, it's nice and quiet in the house, and I am alone with my thoughts. Oddly enough, I never called my little girl Abigail, she always was just Abby. I do think that is a pretty name though. I hope you and Abigail will be together for many years.


----------



## cdj1975

Abby looked a lot like my Alex. 
They both will be missed a lot


----------



## hrlw817

cdj1975 said:


> Abby looked a lot like my Alex.
> They both will be missed a lot


I read your story about your Alex. I am very sorry for your loss. It's very hard when they leave us behind.


----------

